# GTR as an everyday car.... Madness?



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

First post! 

Thinking about getting a GTR, currently have 911 (997 S Cab).

I've read a bit about the GTR, and certainly running costs look pretty awful. If I get one then I would be using it everyday, including an 80mile roundtrip commute. I would probably keep it for about 18 months.

Does anyone else own and use one like this? If so, then I would be interested to know your thoughts/experiences.

Others on my shortlist are m3, c63 amg, rs5. I know any of those would be cheaper to run, but I'm not sure I can resist the allure of the GTR! You only live once, right?!

Cheers.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

coolmeister said:


> First post!
> 
> Thinking about getting a GTR, currently have 911 (997 S Cab).
> 
> ...


Hi. 

I'm on a 60 mile round trip on the M25 each day. Petrol ....rotten but no different to any other rocket. The best bit is everyone is just so happy to let you pull out or they let you in. Really is a popular car with the masses! My only gripe is the wheel rims. Parking is a real pain unless you have a dedicated space at work. My tyres and brakes are doing ok...but them i'm an old git! 

It really is in another league performance wise.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if you use a independent to service it then its cheaper to run

nice big boot for a sports car


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

The GTR is my only car now - since about July last year. I don't commute as I live a couple of miles from work in Canary Wharf but it does get used for everything else. I find it easier to live with than my 911 GT3 in the same circumstances, that was a little bit of a pig on heavily trafficated roads. My old BMW550 MSport was more comfortable and easier to live with than the GTR. The GTR is a compromise. Not as light as a GT3, not as comfortable as a luxury saloon but I like the mix it offers for me. I purchased mine with 6700 miles in July and a week later set off on a month long continental Europe and Scandinavia trip which added 3.5k miles to the odometer! Comfortable enough to drive 500+ miles in a day if needed, huge pace of course in any conditions and actually not too bad mpg if cruising at 80-odd. I think I averaged 22.5mpg for the 3.5k miles of motorway, town, traffic etc etc - in comparison my GT3 did about 24mpg, and my 550MSport about the same. Not bad at all!

However, the GTR is not a 4 seater. My GF who is about 5 foot 6 and anyone up to about 5 foot 11 can occupy the passenger side of the car front and rear - but it is NOT a 4 seater. Big boot though for the type of car. The AMG is an excellent car - much more relaxed with good performance and is considerbaly more comfortable. 

The running costs are quite high - I don't use dealers - I use Litchfields so cuts my costs in about half - but tyres and so on are expensive as are brake discs etc. 

The GTR is an astonishing car with astonishing abilities - it just depends on whether those abilities tick the boxes for you obviously. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

*Everyday.....yep*

I've had mine under a year and currently have 16000 on the clock - I us it every day and have no problems - petrol ok but anything that goes will drink.

Last year went to Italy once, Spain once and finished off with a week in Burgundy. - Went perfectly and consumption on these trips was about 22-23 mpg.

Good sized boot - 2 sets of clubs and space for the luggage and the other half.........:chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Agree with other responses, it's probably one of the most rounded super cars on the market today. It's not perfect in every dept. but does most things very well & some things amazingly well.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I've used mine pretty much every day for 20 months now and racked up near 40k miles. 15.5mpg average, 5 sets of front pads (around £300 each time), 2 sets of rear pads (~£200), 3 sets of front discs (varying costs but can be had from £700 for both fronts but sky is the limit here) with a second set of rear discs about to go on. 4 sets of tyres I think, maybe 5. Back on brand new Bridgestone Potenza's as of Saturday £1200 for 4 fitted and wondering why I ever moved off them and started experimenting with other options as they are bloody brilliant!

Mixture of fast road and track time mind you so dont be daunted by the amounts of tyres and pads etc. Some guys on here have made tyres last 15-20k! Dont think I've ever gone more than 15k on tyres on any car including a Pug106. Service costs arent too bad if you use Litchfield or similar (typically approx £200, £400 then £700).

Warranty has proven useful on a number of occasions, you thinking of buying new?

Boot space great and both my brother and I are over 6ft and can ride in the back for small journeys but headroom is biggest issue. Smaller occupants fine in rear for longer trips as long as their legs are long enough to get feet under front seats. For a small sum you'll get 600bhp+ and annoy anything on the road ;p when you get bored of 480bhp which is already plenty! Stand out from the crowd! Go for it, you won't regret it!! The other cars you have listed have their pros and cons but it depends what you want from a car and for me the pro's of the R35 far exceed the pro's of any other car in it's performance league or price range and the con's are so minor you never notice them


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for the replies. some food for thought.
i'm looking to buy second hand, prob a 2010 model with less than 10k on the clock. 
one thing i wont miss about the porker is other drivers/pedestrians attitude towards me... the number of one fingered salutes and [email protected] gestures i get!! i think the only time another driver would let me out at a junction would be into the path of an oncoming lorry!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Came out of the amg for a gtr. I loved the amg but you can't compare. Gtr undoubtedly costs more to run which takes the gloss off a bit. The one thing I always bear in mind when looking at the alternatives is that I would be king of the road only until a gtr appears.


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

If you want a fast, 2+2/4 seater with a boot etc there are always going to be compromises. 
Like most of the the people on this forum I have been lucky enough to own the usual sports cars over the years (911, 360, M3, M5 etc).I have to say that pound for pound the GT-R is a country mile in front of all of them for me, even tho I have a comfort issue with the drivers seat ( I appear to be in the smallest of minorities here). It kills me to drive it but that right pedal is more addictive than crystal meth 
Oh and btw, only ever had thumbs ups and ''is it really that fast mate?'' from people.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Still haven't actually driven any of the cars yet, but will be test driving a GTR and a c63 this weekend. Watch this space....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Day to day the GTR is pretty easy to live with if you can afford the fuel costs but TBH this is gonna be the same with any high performance car. Its easy to drive, comfortable(ish) and has a big boot. Plus people let you out at junctions all the time just to get a better look :chuckle: 

My main issue with it, and the reason i don't drive mine everyday, is parking it. Its not just the size of the thing and the alloys which you have to be careful with. I just can't bear to leave mine sitting around unnattended incase somebody dings a door into it or some chump gets jealous and decides to key it. But again i'd be like this with any 'super' car.


----------



## V6 GTR (Jan 25, 2011)

I too swapped a C63AMG for the R35 no comparison, the 63 was frustrating, gearbox is old tech, lots of drama to get less than half the result of the R35, some will like that but they have not driven the GTR.
I also have serious comfort issues with the drivers seat and need to do something about it, I am not large by any means but my thighs do not seem to fit the side bolsters, without hi-jacking this thread does anybody know a possible solution? (I would like to retain the electric seat adjustments)

Back to subject, where do you go after a GTR? If I had bought one a few years ago I would have saved a fortune on different cars, this one is a keeper! :chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

R35Bren said:


> I've used mine pretty much every day for 20 months now and racked up near 40k miles. 15.5mpg average, 5 sets of front pads (around £300 each time), 2 sets of rear pads (~£200), 3 sets of front discs (varying costs but can be had from £700 for both fronts but sky is the limit here) with a second set of rear discs about to go on. 4 sets of tyres I think, maybe 5. Back on brand new Bridgestone Potenza's as of Saturday £1200 for 4 fitted and wondering why I ever moved off them and started experimenting with other options as they are bloody brilliant!
> 
> Mixture of fast road and track time mind you so dont be daunted by the amounts of tyres and pads etc. Some guys on here have made tyres last 15-20k! Dont think I've ever gone more than 15k on tyres on any car including a Pug106. Service costs arent too bad if you use Litchfield or similar (typically approx £200, £400 then £700).


Quick totup that comes to something like a cost of 40,000GBP for 40,000 miles inc. depreciation... so maybe not entirely sensible but no doubt good fun...


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

V6 GTR, as far as I'm aware, if you want to keep elec seat adj and access to rear seats, the Recaro Sport Sportline & Trendline may fit, I have yet to find out for deffo. I knew the 2011 car had new seats and I'm looking at those today as a poss replacement depnding on how they feel and cost, although with Nissan's history on spare prices I'm not particularly hopeful on the cost front! Will post my thoughts on new seats asap.

blue34, if your figs are correct I think £1 per mile is more than reasonable, a friends slow old Maser GT is gonna cost him at least 4 times that much on depreciation alone!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I have had my 2010 model R35 for just over a year now. I use it as my main car in all weathers and commute 20 miles into the center of London with it.

I also regularly use it to transport my three teenage sons who all love it and fit in along with their luggage into the very generous boot.

All round i find it practical, rewarding and enjoyable to drive in all conditions even the recent snow. If i could only afford 1 car (im lucky enough to have 3) then the GTR would definitely be it. 

I used to have a 996 GT2 and gave that up as simply too impractical and therefore not used enough. Go for he GTR you wont regret it.


----------



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

I use mine everyday. I'm in sales to travel to clients as well as too the office. Have done 8000 miles in 9 months (mainly motorway).

Pertol IMO is no worse than my RS4. The only downside for me is that I worry about it too much which can sometimes take the fun out of it (rare I must say)

You won't look back it really is in a different league to anything for the money and you only get good attention.

If you are looking for a very well looked after MY2009 GTR Black Black Edition with 15k on the clock then PM and may sell soon?

Cheers, Ramos


----------



## V6 GTR (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Falcs, let us know what you find out, the more I drive the car the more I like it but the seat is POOR!

Rgds
Gary


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

You guys having issues with the seat have you tried a CG Lock ? Excellent little device and makes a huge difference if you have ever suffered with back pain, holds you in a much better position, takes 2 mins to fit and well worth a try.

Welcome - CG-Lock EU - enhancing safety and enjoyment of your vehicle


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

*test drives*

So, I finally test drove a GTR yesterday, and a Merc C63 AMG. My thoughts:

drove the Merc first, impressed with the build, and very comfortable seats. Sound of the exhaust/engine was amazing! Nice to drive too, good pull with all that torque.

next I drove the GTR, 2009 model, black edition. Immediately noticed that it felt a bit less solid, the back seats are basically like my Porsche ones i.e. good for lower limb double amputees! Driving it, well, I was expecting the hard suspension, that was fine, but what I wasn't expecting was the lag on kickdown, it just seemed to take forever. Also, driving at very low speed, it seemed a bit jumpy, certainly not smooth. Is this normal? I have to say I was a bit underwhelmed, it was only when I drove it manually, towards the end of the drive, that I actually got to experience the true performance, which was breath taking! I just wish a I had driven it a bit more like that.

I'm not sure if the car was a bit of a dud, or if that is just what a GTR drives like. What do people think? Do they have a lot of turbo-lag? Perhaps the gearbox was in the wrong setting? And, are they normally jumpy at low speed? Any thoughts appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

You drove it in Auto !!! who does that ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Your note of ride quality and gearbox slow downshifts are some of the greatest downsides to the GTR.

They aren't smooth at low speed compared to a torque converter auto. Also the lag you felt is the speed of the downshifts rather than the turbos. If you drive it in manual or auto mode with R selected it is much better, but still not as quick to block shift down from say 6th to 2nd like a torque converter auto which can do it in one step rather than dropping through each gear at a time. The gearbox is best with a full throttle redline upshift, downshifts are its weak point because it usually has an upshift queued on the other clutch. In 6th it can quickly downshift to 5, but beyond that it then needs to pick up 4th gear on the even clutch which takes time and so on. The auto mode adapts to your driving, so if you pootle it will quickly shift up to 6th. When you start driving it hard it will be less likely to upshift, especially in R mode, and then it is more on the boil for you. But for a quick overtake from cruise it does go rather well simply because of the power of the engine, but the gearbox doesn't get the best out of it. If you want maximum performance you're better manually downshifting before the overtake. If not in R-mode it will then upshift for you automatically.

I actually prefer a modern full autobox to dual clutch for smoothness and kickdown response.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks thistle, that is very informative. If I bought a GTR, I would be driving it a lot, and so I need to decide if I can live with that gearbox!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There is some updated software for it that I keep meaning to try. As it is, when cold it can be a bit of a pig to drive out of a poorly sighted slightly uphill junction where if left in auto mode it will do it in 2nd as you slow to a crawl but not quite a stop. I usually manually shift it to 1st otherwise it kangaroos, always the same from new, not really any different with clutch gear learning or clutch adjustments you can do either. For safety it won't downshift when at "stall" so once it starts to go in 2nd with the clutch partly engaged it will just be a bit unseemly. No worse than E46 M3 SMG when cold I suppose. However, my 7 year old Subaru Legacy is smooth as silk in similar situations, and Subaru are hardly the best for auto gearboxes. I have to say, I much prefer that car for slow/town/village work, much more comfortable and refined, but despite 240 BHP from a 3 litre flat six it feels like the engine, steering and brakes are broken after driving the GTR.

Give a 997 Turbo a go if driving a lot, I prefer its gearbox to the GTR, talking the 997.1 tiptronic, not tried the 997.2 PDK. Ride quality is also much better, longer service intervals.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Probably the biggest downside of the dual clutch boxes alright, but for performance power on-power off transition they are unbeatable, although saying that haven't had the chance to drive the new 100% lock up slush boxes as in the IS-F and BMWs new 8-shifter, have heard they are the best compromise. I guess there has to be some trade off you realistically can't have a car that is 100% capable in every dept.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I've had enough of Porsche for the reasons I've already mentioned!


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I have an May 2009 car, and my gearbox is very smooth and there is never any "kangarooing" to speak of. Sure, it is not quite as smooth as a Mercedes box or similar but that would be unrealistic. I woudl say that if your GTR's have a lot of jerkiness and kangarooing etc then *it is not supposed to be like that and could probably be "fixed*!! It would seem very unlikely that mine is only one of a few which is working as intended?? If you use HPC get them to sort it out for you or perhaps take it to a specialist!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree with christer, I've not had any particular problems of the kanga type (I used to with my EVOX SST when it pulled away whilst "halfway" between 2nd and 1st it felt like it was continually re-selecting 1st, but only sometines) but I don't leave the GTR in auto alot.
For my experience, I only ever use auto with brain turned off, but notice it really changes up quickly when just poodling about. Changing down just clunks away and get's on with it. 
It only takes a flick of the paddle to put it in M and I find any time I want to give it a bit of performance that's what M's for. Then upshifts are fantastic and spirited driving for my level isn't compromised by the box one bit, on the contrary.
I let the thing downshift on it's own in when in M when coming to a stop or slowing up without need for performance. It's not quick to go down multi gears as thistle says, but whilst hammering around I find it plenty lively enough in M to select the right gear. (Stick it in R too if really going for it)
I really like these type of boxes. The Mitsubishi SST was much crisper/quicker up and down, but had the judder I mentioned occasionally. Good for hurling it about round roads quickly. The GTR is much faster, not designed to be chucked about and I personally think the box performance is perfectly good enough as a result.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Not had mine long enough really but I've driven my first 300 miles using the box in auto pretty much all the time and have found it to be excellent, once when driving into a steep turn where there were speed bumps I found it did get a little confused because I just wanted to crawl over the bumps but other than that I have been very impressed.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

@ coolmeister 
It seems most people buying a GTR start driving it in auto mode (think that's what they recommend for running in) then gradually realise that manual is the way it's meant to be driven. I tend to think of DCTs being used in auto in the same I htink as slush boxes being used in manual - not really what they were designed for an compromised as a result. Drive the GTR in manual for a while and you will never look back - I think the gearbox is one of it's absolute strong points - full chat upshifts are sublime and when you are pushing on downshifts are as quick as you could want, especially in R mode. Kickdown in auto is never going to work well because, as Thistle points out, the under those conditions the tranny is anticipating an upshift next. I'd go and drive another one, swiftly, in manual and I guarantee you'll come loving the 'box.

Good luck.
Mick


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*Gear box...& other stuff...*

It sounds to me like you drove one that requires the software upgrade to the gearbox. I have had two R35 GTR's, one of the early 2009 cars, and now have a 2010 Black Edition Sat Nav. Both GTR's needed the software updated at the 1200 mile service, and since that point the gear box works beautifully. I have learnt that the gear box does not like to be hustled until up to temp - so from cold i drive it in Auto whilst the temps come up, and then switch to manual. I prefer running manual in R mode, it gives very quick slick changes, and i for one do not always like the way the auto anticipates your next move - sometimes changing gear when i would have preferred to hold the gear. Having said that it is a very easy car to commute in - and i did a 700 mile stint in my 2009 car and felt remarkably fresh.

Back seats are fine for teenagers, but not ideal for adults or younger children (i have a 6 and 8 year old) for anything more than short journeys. However, i have noticed that the 2010 model is more economic, commutes of 50 miles of normal driving around M25 it is not uncommon to see 24-25mpg (the 2009 car never got over 22mpg in the same journey). I also like the respect it gains from other drivers - although you do get idiots sitting on your bumper from time to time - and i do like the boot. Have managed to get a whole weekend's camping gear in the back as well as the family!

As an aside - i will be selling my 2010 car soon (moving abroad), it is a 2010 Satnav / ipod grey metallic Black edition 10 months old with just over 7k miles, so if you are interested drop me a PM. 



coolmeister said:


> So, I finally test drove a GTR yesterday, and a Merc C63 AMG. My thoughts:
> 
> drove the Merc first, impressed with the build, and very comfortable seats. Sound of the exhaust/engine was amazing! Nice to drive too, good pull with all that torque.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Right, gonna give it another go. Test driving a 2010 model this Friday. Will keep it in manual this time!


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Main reason i got rid of my GT-R was the kangaroo-ing when cold (and the brakes squealing!). Gearbox was ok in manual mode but only when up to temp and it barely reached temp in the winter by the time i arrived at office.

Having owned a C63 as well, i'd take that over the GT-R as a daily drive and the GT-R as second/weekend car.

For all the GT-R's merits and power, it just wasnt fun in town jumping around and squealing - and parking.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

sync1 said:


> Main reason i got rid of my GT-R was the kangaroo-ing when cold (and the brakes squealing!). Gearbox was ok in manual mode but only when up to temp and it barely reached temp in the winter by the time i arrived at office.
> 
> Having owned a C63 as well, i'd take that over the GT-R as a daily drive and the GT-R as second/weekend car.
> 
> For all the GT-R's merits and power, it just wasnt fun in town jumping around and squealing - and parking.


Where did you have it serviced ? Mine was 100% better after Litchfields serviced it and done the clutch relearn.

I've never really noticed a huge difference after having cars serviced until I got the GTR and had it serviced at Litchfields, certainly made a huge difference in my opinion. Smoother gearbox, big improvement in handling after the wheel alignment too.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

With regard to the gearbox it is awesome when pushing on in manual. I always drive mine in manual once warm with R mode on. The upshift are lovely and when you change down you get a lovely exhaust blip.

The auto is a bit annoying to be honest but since i had the optimisation it seems to have changed somewhat so it no longer goes into 6th when cruising at 30 mph which was bloody annoying!

Bottom line is the R35 GTR rocks....buy one...you won't regret it


----------



## L.A. (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a 2009 GTR as a daily driver for 2 years. Its an amazing car. Definetley the best "super" car you can buy and use as a daily driver. I love it


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Daily driver eh?
Took it to work for the first time in a week or so looking forward to a healthy blast on the way home. M1 South slow to M25; M25 50 mph limit J21 to 19; SWOT to the inevitable queue a mile out from J16. 
Never mind though, the A40 and A413 are potentially nice fast Dual carriageways and with the poxy bimmer 335i behind me continually pressing I couldn't wait for the opportunity to leave rich un-burnt mixture all over him.
However: 
Council have now decided to introduce a 30mph speed limit and camera on the three lane dual carriageway through Denham, then there's the multi car roadblock across both lanes in front of me, since people get in the outside lane immediately although they won't be turning right until a mile further up, then they do about a mile an hour faster than those in the left lane.
Still the dual carriageway A413 through to the Chalfont's, national speed limit can be nice and playful (unless the pikey's are racing horses along it!). 
Multi-car roadblock persists although now doing 63 and 62.5 mph in respective lanes. MPV in front is so big I can't see ahead of her, although there's another couple of car's in front not overtaking the inside lane; bimmer still pressing...all I need is a 200 metre stretch inside or outside, but no, the two miles elapse without progression even with Xenon encouragement. 
The situation persists through the next roundabout and eventually they p*ss off just in time for them to turn left after a further 600 metres of mind numbing slow speed...just enough time to take me into the next 30mph camera section..grrr. Residential next, so avoiding potholes at sub 30 is the norm. 
Greeted by wifeee at home, only to push past her with straight arm palm to the face, onto the PS3, GT5, Spec V, Nurburgring, sub 7:15.....aaaaah
Litchfield, GTC et al we don't need more ecu maps and mods, we need Vulcan Cannons and Stingers...

GTR as an everyday car? well not Friday rush hour that's for sure.


----------

